# DIESEL JELLING-UP



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

HAD PROBLEMS WITH FUEL JELLING IN MY 1996 FORD POWERSTROKE. FEW PEOPLE TOLD ME THAT THEY ADDED ONE GAL OF WHITE KERO TO A FULL TANK OF FUEL. THEY CLAMED THAT IT THINED THE FUEL AND STOPED THE JELLING WHEN IT GOT COLD OUT. ANY OF YOU HERD ABOUT THIS. I DONT WONT TO DO DAMAGE TO THE MOTOR

ANTHONY


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

We get pre-treated diesel delivered to out shop, and haven't had any trouble. You probably would be better getting some diesel anti-gel or ice-breaker type stuff - I think Stanadyne is one company that makes it. The kero would probably work (we used to do stuff like that when we ran home heating through the loaders), but why risk it with the turbo and the direct inject. You can buy the treatment cheap enough.

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I echo this thread from Phil. The stynadyne additive is very good, and it wouldnt hurt to run it all the time, will lenthen the life of the injector pump. Replaces some of the lubricity of the fuel due to the low sulpher content.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

